# Doom



## horrormasks (Jan 30, 2005)

Does anyone seen the movie "DOOM?" Please let me know and I love to hear some more story about that. Does it include blood and gore?


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I liked it. Don't go into the movie thinking it's serious...just go into it thinking it will be fun.

There was a good amount of blood...but I can always do with more.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I haven't seen Doom yet, but I love the video games. Zombies in space? Fighting mutant demons with a chain saw... in space? Starring The Rock...? How can you go wrong? I'm guessing it's gonna be "kick ass".


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yep, The Rock is kicking the candy-asses of demons on the corner of Know Your Role Boulevard and Jabronie Drive at the place known as the Smack Down Hotel.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I haven't seen this movie, nor will I. However, I did enjoy Ebert & Roeper's reviews of it. A sampling:

Roeper calls it "a vile, dopey, indecipherable ear-splitting waste of time" and says "the performances are awful, the action sequences are impossible to follow, the violence is gratuitous, the lighting is bad, The Rock is stiff and cheesy - I have my doubts that the _catering truck_ was up to snuff!" He calls it "one of the worst movies of the year" and "garbage, utter garbage".

Ebert follows with the astute observation that "Doom is certainly what anybody is going to face who goes to see this movie - it is unbelievably bad". He sums up his review with "Oh, it's a bad movie!"

I like humerous reviews of movies.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Well if those 2 windbags panned it, it must be good! Those guys only like movies about homos and retards. I mean it's a movie made from a video game, for crying out loud, try not to take it so seriously. Gratuitus violence? sweet... that's what horror movies have been missing.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

kevin242 said:


> Well if those 2 windbags panned it, it must be good! Those guys only like movies about homos and retards. I mean it's a movie made from a video game, for crying out loud, try not to take it so seriously. Gratuitus violence? sweet... that's what horror movies have been missing.


LOL. Kevin you're gonna upset the homos and retards.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I say upset 'em Scarey! Kevin is 100% right. This board ain't a place for fans of movies like *The Notebook, Titanic* and *Philadelphia.*  We're bound to step on some toes here and there. It's inevitable. :ninja:

With that, I say **** that Oscar Whore Tom Hanks!


----------

